# πιάτσα, στέκι (street drugs context)



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Συγγνώμη εάν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς αποδίδουμε τις λέξεις "πιάτσα" ή "στέκι" σε συγκείμενο ναρκωτικών; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2010)

βρήκα το *copping zones* (specific areas where buyers can purchase drugs)

εδώ:http://www.cocaine.org/argot.htm

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 18, 2010)

Γενικά για ναρκωτικά ισχύει αυτό που βρήκες αλλά αν μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα για κρακ τότε μιλάμε για crack gallery


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ms Leximaniac! :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 18, 2010)

:) με συναρπάζουν τέτοια πράγματα οπότε αν ψάχνεις και κάτι άλλο, μη διστάσεις :) you'll make my night :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2010)

Ταινίες που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν, καθώς θυμάμαι αρκετή ορολογία, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το συγκεκριμένο που ψάχνεις, είναι το Training Day με Ντένζελ Ουάσινγκτον και Ίθαν Χοκ και κάποιες ταινίες με μαφία και συμμορίες που σίγουρα μπορείς να βρεις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Αζιμούθιε!
@ Leximaniac:and u cheered me up just by saying that! :) :) :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 18, 2010)

Και το Blow είχε πολύ τέτοια ορολογία (και φοβερό Τζόνι Ντεπ!) :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2010)

Α, γεια σου! Το Blow! 

Θα τη βάλουμε να βλέπει ταινίες όλη νύχτα τώρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2010)

Να προσθέσω τον όρο corner:
The place where drugs are sold and pimpin' transactions are made. 

Και φυσικά, πρώτο-πρώτο το street, μια και μιλάμε για street drugs. Η λέξη "street" παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στην έννοια "πιάτσα", όταν μιλάμε για ναρκωτικά.

Θα ήθελα να πω πάντως ότι σε ταινίες και σειρές που έχω μεταφράσει, με θέμα πιάτσες, χρήστες και εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, δεν συνάντησα ούτε μια φορά τον όρο copping zone. Προφανώς χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι από τους "απ' έξω", όχι από τους χρήστες και τους εμπόρους.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 19, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα έχεις δίκιο στο ότι δεν κοιτάξαμε ποιος αναφέρεται στις περιοχές αυτές (χρήστης ή άλλος;΄) και αν η αναφορά αυτή είναι από υπότιτλους ή από κείμενο (και αν από κείμενο τι register έχει το κείμενο).

Εγώ υπέθεσα ότι ήταν κείμενο και όχι υπότιτλος. Να πω επίσης ότι, τουλάχιστον για US EN, έχει σημασία ποιος μιλάει για την πιάτσα, σε ποια πολιτεία είναι και ποια είναι η καταγωγή του (latino? african-american?). 

Το "copping area(s)" είναι όρος που εισήγαγε ο Δρ. Πάτρικ Χιούζ το '60. Παραθέτω (μακάβριο) κείμενο από την ειδοποίηση του θανάτου του στους New York Times: " _[Dr Patrick Hughes'] seminal work in the field of drug addiction and treatment in the late 60's helped to transform our understanding of substance abuse from a moral affliction into the modern concept of a treatable disease. As a professor at the University of Chicago, he went into the Chicago ghetto to understand heroine addiction and discovered "copping areas." He won the trust of radical groups, such as the Black Panthers, which helped him gain a revolutionary perspective within his field. His findings were published in his book "Behind the Wall of Respect._"

Επίσης, απ' όσο ξέρω (και γιαυτό ρώτησα νωρίτερα στο νήμα) ο όρος copping area αναφέρεται όταν μιλάμε για ηρωίνη. Δείτε εδώ. Πάντα με την ίδια οπτική (αυτή του μη χρήστη που ονοματοθετεί περιοχές χρήσης) οι χώροι χρήσης ονομάζονται shooting galleries. Καλή πηγή πάντως είναι το Complete drug dictionary στο οποίο μπορεί κανείς να αναζητήσει όρους και μέσα από το Google Books.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Άλλες δυο καλές πηγές με όρους από μέσα - παρότι τα 'χουν τα χρονάκια τους - που υπάρχουν ολόκληρες στον εσυσωλήνα είναι το Colors:




 
και το Menace II Society:




 
Επίσης, το Drug Slang Dictionary και οι στίχοι τραγουδιών ραπ με αυτό το θέμα.

Πάντως, ο γενικός όρος για την πιάτσα είναι street(s), όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 19, 2010)

Καλησπέρες και πολλά ευχαριστώ σε όλους! Το κείμενό μου αφορούσε τη δράση ΜΚΟ για την καταπολέμηση των ναρκωτικών και συγκεκριμένα έλεγε ότι κάνει street-work (άμεσες παρεμβάσεις στο δρόμο) σε πιάτσες και στέκια τοξικομανών. 

Νομίζω ότι, αν κρατήσουμε το street-work, έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να το πούμε περιφραστικά, χωρίς να καταφύγουμε στο copping zones//shooting galleries κτλ. Δεν θα ήταν λάθος, όμως, να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, έτσι;

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


----------

